

I Predicted the New Microsoft Ads - linkup
http://blogs.jobdig.com/wwds/2008/09/10/taking-a-deep-bow-and-kicking-the-dirt-under-my-desk/

======
smoody
Coincidentally, I predicted that someone would take credit for predicting that
Bill Gates would appear in the advertisements. :-)

